# Garden, furniture and fish!



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Could anyone recommend some places in Central Portugal for the following? We're in Oliveira but can travel a bit if worth it. 

Garden furniture (decent stuff, preferably metal)
Good garden centers
Pond fish?
Cheapish but nice furniture, mainly bedroom stuff.

At the moment we're considering a trip to Porto IKEA. We will also be travelling to Aveiro at some point soon so anything that way could be useful.


Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

LeRoy Merlin in Coimbra for garden furniture, garden centers Vila Nova de Poiares on N17 opposite marble factory, going to Coimbra via IP3 exit right onto IC2 large garden center at top of hill, on 111 Coimbra to Fig de Foz road large commercial one about 4 kms out another about 8kms, seem to rember Santo Combo Dao market was a good plant one also VNPoiares on a monday


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

If you are going to Aveiro then I suggest you take o look in Aveiro retail park.
Take the exit when you see the big stadium.
There is a great selection of garden furniture in Aki there and 5 mins away you could try Jom for furniture in the upstairs showroom.
We went to ikea in porto on Sunday and wasn't impressed with their prices for garden furniture.
Pop into the big jumbo supermarket in same retail park and have a look.
We picked up wooden sun loungers on wheels there for E69 , same beds in ikea and leroy merlin were over E 100.
Regards
Kim


----------



## ricinport (Jul 1, 2013)

*Garden Furniture*

Hi

Casa & Jardim Lda sell Point garden furniture. It's high quality furniture which is reflected in the price but the Portuguese sun quickly degrades the cheap rattan stuff so if you want it to last then you should specify 'contract' quality like Point.
CasaeJardim are in the Algarve but they deliver nationally. They have quite a good website too.
We've had Point sunloungers for 8 years now and they still look like new. Our neighbours are on their 4th budget set in that time.
Incidentally I don't work for Point, ******* and I appreciate the exterior quality required for our UV levels.
My experience with Leroy Merlin is that you get what you pay for. It's cheap and it'll last you two seasons max. 

Ric


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa & Jardim Interior and Exterior Furniture on Portugals Algarve Exterior Furniture from Casa & Jardim on Portugals Algarve


Prices are high but you get what you pay for!!
Furniture we bought at Leroy Merline lastest 3 months before repairs has to be done. 
Wooden furniture here in Portugal does not last because of the poor quality wood.

Have you thought of shipping from UK

We have this time round.
Fed up replacing wooden stuff bought in PT


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

littlebrownpam said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone recommend some places in Central Portugal for the following? We're in Oliveira but can travel a bit if worth it.
> 
> Garden furniture (decent stuff, preferably metal)
> ...


Hi, you can find a good pet shop in the Forum shopping centre in Aveiro. They sell pond fish. We bought some of our tropical fish from there. There is also a good shop selling garden furniture in the same place. There is a great garden place near Condeixa very cheap, will try and find the details for you.


----------

